#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  advies PA installatie

## Barenski

Beste mensen graag jullie advies over een aan te schaffen PA-installatie:

situatie:
een betonnen ruimte van ongeveer 12 bij 12, maximale cap. 150 man
De PA wordt bij elke evenemnt op en afgebouwt

doeleinde:
-Dj-avonden (drum 'b bass, techno e.d.)

-bands (oa. Funk, Punk, Rock, Ska, Metal Hardcore)
Op het moment gebuik ik daarvoor een zanginstallatie 
(Mackie 808m: 1200 real watts/2 ohms from twin 600-watt met 4 boxen, 2 zaal 2 monitor) waarover ik de ook vaak een keybord moet gooien. Ik plaats ook wel eens wat mic's bij de drums om ze er wat voller te laten klinken (bass, snare en een tussen tom's en bekkens).
dit geeft een redelijk effect, je kan natuurlijk op deze manier geen effect uitoefenen op de bass en gitaar.

budget:
geen idee, maar we hebben redelijk wat te besteden, ga maar uit van 5000 euro ofzo.

bediening:
door een hobbyist, met redelijk wat ervaring en niet bang om te leren (ikke dus)

monitoring:
maxiamaal 2 boxen, het is een erg klein podium

alvast bedankt!

----------


## Robert

Wil je voor die 5000 euro alleen de zaalluidsprekers en versterkers? Dan zou ik kijken naar een gebruikt setje, zoals bijvoorbeeld axys source (heb ik zelf ook, werkt erg goed). Zoek in ieder geval een set met flink wat vermogen.

Als je ook het mengpaneel en de microfoons en de monitors wilt.... geen idee. Met 5000 euro zal je niet ver komen.

Succes!

robert

Maar ik heb turbosound!! Nou ja....... een T-shirt ervan!!  En een webzijde!!!!

----------


## Barenski

> citaat:
> Wil je voor die 5000 euro alleen de zaalluidsprekers en versterkers? Dan zou ik kijken naar een gebruikt setje, zoals bijvoorbeeld axys source (heb ik zelf ook, werkt erg goed). Zoek in ieder geval een set met flink wat vermogen.
> 
> Als je ook het mengpaneel en de microfoons en de monitors wilt.... geen idee. Met 5000 euro zal je niet ver komen.
> 
> Succes!
> 
> robert
> 
> Maar ik heb turbosound!! Nou ja....... een T-shirt ervan!!  En een webzijde!!!!



Bedankt Robert,
Ik wil voor dat geld proberen om zaal, monitor en mengpaneel te kopen.
aan hoeveel vermogen moet ik ongeveer aan denken?

----------


## Davy Gabriels

ik zou toch 2x1000W sub en 2x500W top zetten, aangezien de ruimte toch 12x12 is.
sub bv. 2x18" per kant, top iets van 12"+2" driver.

(dit is ongeveer setje wat ik ook gebruik)als je meer info wil mag je altijd mailen.
Maar om zo'n setje zelf te bouwen (+ versterkerrack) kom je toch al aan de 5000 euro...

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Hoi Barenski,

Zoals Robert al zei: Axys Source is voor het geld best een leuke set voor je, het kan met goed zoeken ook nog wel goedkoper dan de genoemde 5000 euro. Of de set echt nodig is in een zaal met max 150 mensen? De set kan normaal in een zaal ook wel 500 man aan, misschien als je ook het plan hebt om soms buiten te draaien......

Is dat niet het geval dan kun je naar mijn idee ook prima af met een enkel 18" subkastje per kant met hierop (via paaltje) een leuk topje (hoeft niet eens hoorngeladen) met bv 15" en 1".

Dan 2 amps, 1 voor het laag en 1 voor het laag met een cross-over ertussen. Reken voor amps zo'n 500 euro per stuk 2e hands (even zoeken welke types en merken met de zoekfunctie). Cross-over kost niets bv Behringer 100 euro ofzo. Speakers moet je 2e hands voor een euro of 300-400 wel kunnen vinden. Kom je uit op 4x300-400=1200-1600 + 100 + 1000= 2300-2700 euro. Voor de monitor, koop je gewoon 2e hands actief ding. Moet je met euro of 500 ook wel klaar zijn. Over een mengtafel durf ik geen uitspraken te doen.

Ik lees net dat het toch een redelijke zaal is. Kan je er bv nog 2 kleine topjes in de achterhoeken plaatsen. Moet je wel even gaan reken of bv de Source set niet toch goedkoper uitkomt. Kan je volgens mij voor 3500-4000 ook wel kopen. Ik vrees alleen dat je dan met je 5000 euro wat krap uitkomt.

Suc6 en laat het nog weten wat het gaat worden of geworden is.

ps. Als je tijdens het zoeken speakers/versterkers tegenkomt, zet het dan gewoon nog even hier neer, dan kunnen er meerdere mensen hun mening erover geven.

Groeten, Remco

Bijgewerkt door - Remco vd Werff op 07/11/2002  12:04:10

----------


## Robert

Hallo!

Ik wil niet vervelend zijn, maar ik denk dat het heel moeilijk wordt om voor jou budget wat te vinden. Het gaat om een redelijke zaal, en er wordt nogal heftige live-muziek over gespeeld. Dan heb je flink wat vermogen nodig. Je bent minstens 3500 euro kwijt voor een zaalluidsprekers en versterkers waar je wat mee kan. En dan moet je al heel goed zoeken en geluk hebben.

Voor de overige 1500 euro gaat het niet lukken om monitors, een monitorversterker en een zaaltafel te kopen. Trouwens, heb je al kabels? Want die kunnen in bepaalde situaties weleens nuttig zijn :-)

Misschien moet je proberen om wat meer budget los te peuteren. Of je blijft gebruiken wat je nu hebt, en je breidt dat langzaam uit.

In ieder geval succes!

Robert

Maar ik heb turbosound!! Nou ja....... een T-shirt ervan!!  En een webzijde!!!!

----------


## Robert

Trouwens, ik ben erg blij met mijn axys source setje, maar ik vind een axys setje wel erg weinig voor een metalband in een zaal met 500 mensen. Maar dat terzijde....

----------


## Barenski

Om een beter beeld te krijgen van de zaal hetb ik ff een paar foto's uitgezocht waardoor je mischien idee van de grote van de zaal krijgt.
Die 12 bij 12 is trouwens incl. het podium, dat zit in een hoek en is ongeveer 4 bij 4. Het is dus niet al te groot.

Een foto van het podium.



Een foto vanaf het podium.


Een foto vanaf het podium de andere kant op.



Een foto van het podium bovenaf genomen vanuit de vide.


Nog een foto van de zaal.
<img src="http://www.beukonline.nl/pics/photobooks/book4663/4666/big.jpg
" border=0>





Bijgewerkt door - Barenski op 07/11/2002  18:09:38

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Het ligt een beetje aan de benodige hoeveelheid monitors, hoeveel moet je er minimaal hebben 1,2? Een actieve moet te vinden zijn voor 400-500 euro ps. Als je bv en PA set van 3500 euro kan kopen, en 500 gebruikt voor actieve monitor, heb je nog 1000 euro over voor een tafel. Dit moet te doen zijn.

Over de 500 man in een zaal van een Source set, ging het over disco showtje, met flop40 muziek etc, is inderdaad anders dan de genoemde muziekstijlen.

ps. Foto's kunnen hier niet geplaatst worden, open even een apart topic bij de foto's....

Groeten, Remco

Bijgewerkt door - Remco vd Werff op 07/11/2002  18:41:38

----------


## Barenski

Ok het is weer een tijdje geleden maar ik wil dit topic toch even nieuw leven inblazen aangezien ik op et punt sta wat aan te gaan schaffen, ik zal een overzicht geven met wat ik van plan ben te kopen, kunnen jullie hier op "schieten"?

*mengtafel:* 
Allen & Heath WZ16:2DX (wizard)
http://www.allen-heath.com/DisplayProduct.asp?pview=10
kosten: ongevreer 1300 incl.
Hier ben ik vrij zeker van omda me dit 2 keer werdt aangeraden en over voldooende kanelen en monitorgroepen beschikt, hiernaast zijn de effecten ingebouwt en is het een redelijk overzichtelijk 19" formaat.

*speakers:*
een aantal opties; om de prijs hoef ik het niet te laten, alle drie de opties zijn ongeveer even duur. (
rond de 2800,- voor 2 subs en 2 toppen)

[u]-Electo voice Eliminator i  </u>
http://www.electrovoice.com/
[u]-Electo voice Gladiator </u>
(dit is ongeveer hetzelfde als de Eliminator alleen toegespitst op dance , ik vraag me af of dat handig is aangezien ik hem behalve voor dance ook voor bands gebruik)
http://www.electrovoice.com/

[u]-HK Audio Linear 3 serie met de LR 115 als top (15")</u>
Deze boxen zijn een stuk compacter wat voor ons erg handig is aangezien het podium niet echt groot is, ik vraag me allen af of het verschil in omvang erg veel verschil maakt in geluid.
http://www.hkaudio.com/portable/l3/

*versterkers:*
bij de ene winkel hebben ze me voor de HK set 2 losse versterkers aangeraden, namelijk een Lem procon 750 (455,-) en een 1500.(685.-)
wat ik achteraf raar vind omdat er volgens mij een ingebouwde crossover in zit.
bij de andere winkel hadden ze het over een versterker een Q66, volgens mij van electro voice (EV), deze zou rond de 860,- moeten kosten
wat is de kwalitiet van deze verstrekers en wat zijn de voors en tegens om een ingebouwede crossover te gebruiken.


alle suggesties en tips zijn welkom!

p.s. ik heb me nog even niet in monitors verdiept aan gezien we hier onze zanginstalatie voorlopig voor kunnen gebruiken.

----------


## Michael

De AH mixwizard is een goede keuze. Enigste fatsoenlijke alternatief is mischien de mackie vlz 1604, hele lekkere mixertjes en heel compact. 

Wat de speakers betreft heb je een mooie keus gemaakt. Het beste lijkt me de HK linear, mijn ervaring tot nu toe met deze speakers is bijzonder goed. De gladiator heb ik nog niet gehoord maar het is de opvolger van de elimnators denk ik en daar ben ik niet zo erg tevreden over. 

Wat betreft de versterkers heb ik toch zo mijn twijfels qua advies dat je gekregen hebt. De lem procon zijn nu niet direkt de beste versterkers die je kunt vinden voor die centen. Echter de EV q-66 amps is weer een zeer goede keus. Je kunt dan ook kijken naar de dynacord S-1200 en de S-900 (exact dezelfde amps). Ik zou ook zeker voor een EV dynacord amp gaan en die procons links laten liggen. de laatste keer dat ik heb gekeken zaten er nog geen crossovers op de EV Q serie versterkers en de lem procons. Dit is ook niet zo belangrijk een crossover is niet zo duur. Een ingebouwde of externe crossover is bijna geen verschil in maar dit is ook weer merk gebonden. een losse versterker voor de subs en te toppen is altijd beter dan een.

----------


## Ibvee

Yep, die wizzardjes zijn erg leuk, als je nog wat over de kwaliteit wil weten moet je ff verder over t forum kijken, er zijn op het moment een stuk of 2 open toppics over. Het voordeel van die mackie is dat ie subgroepen heeft. Daarnaast zou een spirit Folio ook nog kunnen, maar dat is idd wat minder fatsoenlijk... Wat vind jij zo beroerd aan die eliminators Michael? Heb r zelf niet zo heel veel ervaring mee hoor, heb ze een stuk of wat keer gehoord, de tops dan, met warfdale subs eronder, maar klonk wel lekker.

Groet =&gt; Micha

----------


## Michael

Ik bekijk hier geluid in vergelijk met de HK's. Het probleem bij de eliminator tops was dat de woofer snel naar de andere kant was, niet leuk dus. De subs klinken wel lekker en strak maar de toppen zijn niet echt mijn favorietjes. We hebben het hier wel over de eliminators he niet de gladiators. HK audio is en blijft een merk voor de kleinere bandjes (of touring) met een niet al te groot budget. HK is degelijk, klinkt lekker en heeft een goede sound (linear series dan wel he)

----------


## Barenski

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Michael_
> 
> 
>  de laatste keer dat ik heb gekeken zaten er nog geen crossovers op de EV Q serie versterkers en de lem procons.



Sorry ik was een beetje onduidelijk, die crossovers zijn ingebouwt in de speakers (zowel bij de EV en HK speakers). :Big Grin: 





> citaat:_Geplaatst door Michael_
> 
> 
> HK audio is en blijft een merk voor de kleinere bandjes (of touring) met een niet al te groot budget. HK is degelijk, klinkt lekker en heeft een goede sound (linear series dan wel he)



Denk je dat die HK set ook goed presteerd voor gebuik bij DJ's (techno, drum 'n bass etc.)?

----------


## Michael

Zeker een band is een zwaardere belasting voor je speakers dan gewone muziek. De linear set is goed voor alles maar EV promoot de gladiator set als een echte set voor dance muziek. Dit lijkt mij dan dat die set dan niet echt de beste keus is voor live muziek maarja ik zie ook al bands met behringer rondsleuren dus dan moet dat met die set ook wel te doen zijn. De crossover die in de linear subs zit is van een zeer goede kwalitiet en is meer dan voldoende echter andviseer ik je nog steeds om vooral bij live muziek om met twee versterkers te werken. 

Gezien je budget zou ik in plaats van de lem procon eens te kijken naar de behringer ep versterkers. Maar een dynacord/ev Q/S versterker klinkt wel erg goed. Gezien je budget zou ik toch goed kijken wat je kiest beide opties hebben hun voor en nadelen. als ik jou was zou ik dan toch voor de tweede keus gaan namelijk twee versterkers. Alleen horen achter die linear speakers wel veel zwaardere amps geplaatst te worden wil je ze een beetje fatsoenlijk aansturen.

----------


## showband

Misschien een rotte opmerking.. Maar als ik de foto's zie dan paasen er geen 150 in dat zaaltje voor die band. 60 á 80 eerder.

Als er meer plaats is maar buiten beeld hoeft het niet erg te zijn dat het geluid daar minder hard of duidelijk is. In dat soort zaaltjes vinden veel gasten het ook prettig even rustiger te kunnen zitten.

----------


## Barenski

er kan wel degelijk 150 man in, dat is dan wel proppen, maar denk je dat de installatie die ik hierboven aangeef te veel van het goede is?

----------


## Michael

De set die je hebt uitgekozen is best goed en voor doie zaal en deze toepassingen meer dan genoeg. Alleen adviseer ik je om geen lem procon versterkers te kopen. Pak je een ev Q66 voor sub en een EV Q44 voor top. Het is niet de beste keus amps (beetje te weingi vermogen) maar die twee amps hebben al genoeg vermogen in hun mars om de tent daar op stelten te zetten. Koop in elk geval aub geen lem procon vertserkers hier krijg je later nog veel spijt van. Je kunt het bijna vergelijken als dat je een mooie bmw koopt met een lada motor eronder. Die amps zijn niks waard.

----------


## Barenski

ik ga op het moment uit van een dynacord 900 en een 1200 is dat ook een beetje OK kwaliteit, scheelt dat overigens in geld?

hebben jullie nog adviezen rondom monitors, ik zag  Dynacord AM12 en die leken me wel OK.

----------


## Barenski

wat is overigens een goede crossover en wat kost dat ongeveer?

----------


## Rademakers

Crossovers beginnen vanaf zo'n 130 euro (Behringer) tot...  Hoeveel wil je uitgeven?

Mvg Johan

----------


## Barenski

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rademakers_
> 
> Crossovers beginnen vanaf zo'n 130 euro (Behringer) tot...  Hoeveel wil je uitgeven?
> 
> Mvg Johan



ongeveer 200 euro.

----------


## Gast1401081

denk dan maar aan die behringer..

----------


## Barenski

Is dat zonde als ik het volgende wil aanschaffen; 
EV eliminator i of HK audio 3 linear (115 tops)
Dynacord s900 
Dynacord s1200
Allen & heath wizard 16 2 X

m.a.w. scheelt het veel in kwalitiet als als ik daar wat meer poen teganaan gooi?

----------


## Rademakers

DBX is kwalitatief beter als Behringer en valt toch nog goed te doen.
Of anders bijv. een Dynacord.

Mvg Johan

----------


## Barenski

*De 234XL*is een professioneel crossover die omschakelbaar is van twee-/drievoudig stereo naar viervoudig mono, XLR in/uitgangen, sub out, 40 Hz laagaf filter en fase schakelaars. 

Voor:  285,- 

zoiets????????

----------


## Rademakers

Bijvoorbeeld... Klinkt goed.

Mvg Johan

----------


## Michael

Ik denk dat je het beste bij deze keus kunt blijven. Het is een best wel goede set voor die ruimte en de kwalitiet van alle onderdelen is goed genoeg voor alle toepassingen.

----------


## Gast1401081

heeft ev geen eigen crossovertje bij die set??

( of was deze niet passiev al gefilterd??)

----------


## Barenski

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> heeft ev geen eigen crossovertje bij die set??
> 
> ( of was deze niet passiev al gefilterd??)



ja dat heeft hij ik heb alleen gehoord dat je beter een aparte crossover kan gebruiken, het zo overigens wel een hoop geld schelen als ik die crosoverr gebruik want dan heb ik maar een versterker nodig.
graag advies.....

----------


## Gast1401081

er staat hier op dit moment een behringer 18 sub met een 12-1 top te loeien op een yamaha p-4500.
passief gefilterd, en niks aan de hand. Met een goeie zwaare versterker zou die ev in principe ook passief kunnen draaien, of ( nog mooier ) met de actieve originele ev-crossover. 
Ik ben niet zo'n voorstander van andere speakermanagement-systemen dan de fabrikant er zelf bijlevert.

----------


## showband

> citaat:_michael_
> 
> ev Q66 voor sub en een EV Q44 voor top







> citaat:_Geplaatst door Barenski_
> 
> ik ga op het moment uit van een dynacord 900 en een 1200 is dat ook een beetje OK kwaliteit, scheelt dat overigens in geld?



de dynachord en de EV versterkers zijn vrijwel identiek.
(ik heb het verschil nog niet gezien)

----------


## Michael

Er is een verschil. de dynacord is net wat goedkoper dan de ev q versterkers. :Smile:

----------


## Jag

Ik zou versterkers 2e hands kopen. En 2e hands zijn ook gewoon complete geluidsets te koop.

----------


## MSSS

Ik vind die ev's toch wat neutraler klinken. Maar ja als je niet al teveel geld hebt zou ik toch kijken naar die dynacords.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat:Maar ja als je niet al teveel geld hebt zou ik toch kijken naar die dynacords.



Ik denk dat MSSS toch eens beter in de prijslijsten moet kijken...





> citaat:de dynachord en de EV versterkers zijn vrijwel identiek.



zijn van binnen identiek..

----------


## Triple S

Maar dan ook *Exact* identiek!




> citaat:
> Ik vind die ev's toch wat neutraler klinken



Da's dan ook knap!

----------


## Michael

MSSS heeft wel gelijk. EV Q66 voor 799 en een dynacord S-1200 voor 766 dus de dynacord is goedkoper  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 
Maar dan ook Exact identiek!





> citaat:Maar dan ook Exact identiek!
> 
> citaat:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ik vind die ev's toch wat neutraler klinken
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Kan wel, bij de test andere mixer, cd speler, pa tafel, micro, kabels, eq, enz.... gebruikt mischien? :Wink:

----------


## Barenski

Ik ben zaterdag nog een swezen praten bij een andere winkel en ik ga toch voor de Electro voice Gladiator speakers, de versterker die ik eb bij neem is de CP 2200 va EV.

----------


## Michael

Een heel net setje met een goede versterker maar waaorm gladiator in plaats van HK en toch een versterker in plaats van twee terwijl de set toch veel voor bands wordt gebruikt?

----------


## MSSS

ik heb daarvoor een dateq apollo gebruikt omdat ik geen andere tafel bij de hand had.Als geluidset had ik een EV eliminator setje. Nu sinds kort heb ik ook een soundcraft K3 alleen die stond toen ergens anders en kon ik er niet zo snel bijkomen.

----------


## Barenski

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Michael_
> 
> Een heel net setje met een goede versterker maar waaorm gladiator in plaats van HK en toch een versterker in plaats van twee terwijl de set toch veel voor bands wordt gebruikt?



Ik heb voor de gladiator gekozen aangezien deze erg goed in het laaggebioed is en dit erg belangrijk is voor ons, ivm DJ's die techno & drum n bass draaien, ik hoorde ook dat de HK set toch vooral relaxt is als je wat "fijnere" muziek hebt zoals Jazz, de gladiator is beter voor het hardere werk.

wat betreft de versterker; dit scheelt een crossover er zin er namelijk al een ingebouwt in de gladiator speakers.

----------


## Gast1401081

passsief draaien dus, scheelt een versterker, kost een bult energie, en dus een (veel) zwaardere amp. 
Zoniet : Gaat je dat een paar recone's per jaar kosten.
http://www.niehoff.nl/electrovoice/Gladiator.pdf vertelt dat, tenminste.

Als je ook vette techno wilt stampen kun je beter aktief gaan, dus...

Probeer eens een kleine budgetvergoting te versieren...Enne, de dealers zijn niet te beroerd om een demo'tje te doen voor je.

----------


## Gast1401081

toegift : de betere dealers...

----------


## Barenski

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> passsief draaien dus, scheelt een versterker, kost een bult energie, en dus een (veel) zwaardere amp. 
> Zoniet : Gaat je dat een paar recone's per jaar kosten.
> http://www.niehoff.nl/electrovoice/Gladiator.pdf vertelt dat, tenminste.
> 
> Als je ook vette techno wilt stampen kun je beter aktief gaan, dus...




Volgens de verkoper is die CP 2200 ruim voldoende vermogen, en qua budget zit al aardig aan mijn plafond, ik  ben nu met bekabeling, flightcase op wielen en een allen & heath 16 x 2 mengtafel  ronde de 5500 kwijt.

p.s. wat is een recone ?

----------


## speakerfreak

nieuwe conus, voor als de ander verrot/gescheurd/opgeblazen enz. is, tuurlijk kan je voorlopig wel met het ingebouwde filter in je sub spelen maar dan toch zo snel mogelijk actief Xovertje met extre versterker erbij halen...

----------


## Michael

Iedereen zegt het hier en dat klopt ook. Vooral ook om de reden dat je er ook bands mee gaat versterken zou ik je toch echt aanraden voor twee versterkers te nemen. Pak dan een goedkopere serie want als je een cp2200 kan betalen dan is er erg veel keus voor je op de markt. Ik denk dat je ook het beste af bent met de gladiators, het is een echte set voor beukwerk maarja qua sound zou ik dan toch kijken naar de hk set maar je zegt het al beuken is belangrijker dus is de keus heel gemakkelijk :Big Grin: 
Vergeet ook niet dat de interne crossover van de gladiators niet je van het is dus een externe zou beter zijn maar ook nog eens de set beter laten klinken. Je hebt alleen voordelen bij een actieve aansturing dus waarom niet het geld ervoor heb je.

----------


## Beats4U

Ha Barenski,
Ik zie dat je nogmaals bent wezen praten. Bij zo'n aanschaf moet je toch vooral gaan luisteren. Als je zo'n bedrag uitgeeft mag je van dealers verwachten dat je een fatsoenlijk demo kunt krijgen. Verschillende speakers kunnen heel verschillend klinken zonder dat de een nu echt beter of slechter hoeft te zijn. Maar wel anders. Het is maar net wat jij (en de andere gebruikers) het beste vinden klinken. Ga niet af op de mening van een ander. Ga zelf luisteren. Dan is de kans op spijt ook het kleinst. En dan niet 5 minuten op halve kracht maar minstens een half uur. Verschillende muzieksoorten en ook op vol vermogen. Want dan komen het meeste verschillen aan het licht.

Daarnaast sluit ik me aan bij diegenen die adviseren om met een actieve cross-over en twee versterkers te werken. Dat scheelt bij de meeste systemen echt een jas. Veel stevigere bas. Maar ook dit kun je gewoon testen.
Ik ben zelf een liefheber van 2 identieke versterkers die ieder een kanaal laag en een kanaal top doen. Dan kun je de versterker vlak achter je speakers zetten en korte speakerkabels gebruiken. 
Wel een extra flightcase, maar ook beter te sjouwen. Omdat het bas-kanaal zijn voeding deelt met een top-kanaal kan hij wat meer stroom krijgen dan bij gebruik van 2 baskanalen. Is weer wat beter voor de bas, net als die korte kabels.

De genoemde EV en Dynacord versterkers zijn natuurlijk prima. Op dit moment zie ik ook verschillende gebruikte QSC RMX-en te koop. Dan kun je toch actief draaien voor hetzelfde geld.

Succes ermee

----------

